# Favorite beer while smoking and/or eating BBQ?



## Central PA Cowboy

Since we are all here because we love to smoke different foods, I figured this would be a cool thread. What beer(s) do you enjoy when you are smoking and/eating BBQ?

Can't say I've paired beer and BBQ just yet and I haven't been outside much while smoking since it's been cold, but I can see myself enjoying a few of Sierra Nevada's Hazy Little Things this Summer while smoking meat.

Excited to see what you all post.


----------



## markh024

Not necessarily a tie into bbq but a great beer i discovered last year is Kentucky Vanilla Barrel. It is a very smooth and delicious ale. Same brewery makes a Kentucky bourbon ale too that is great. New Castle and Fat Tire are other favorites of mine.  But overall, im a Scotch drinker.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist




----------



## tag0401

I enjoy a bourbon personally. But as far as beer goes Warstiener Dunkel is pretty good too


----------



## SonnyE

As long as it has the 4 main ingredients...
B-E-E-R
MGD, Bud, Bud Lite, Bud and Clamato, Pabst Blue Ribbon...
Even White Box Beer is good.







But my current sippin is a water glass full of ice, Fireball Whiskey, and a dab of Hazelnut creamer.







  +  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 = BAM!


----------



## gmc2003

PBR or Narragansett here, can't break from the beers I used to swipe from dad's fridge. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

I like Steel Reserve & my wife likes Corona Light!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq

Hamms.


----------



## DrewJ

Been on a bit of a citrus IPA kick lately. Local favorite is Surly Xtra Citra Pale Ale. Just discovered 21st Amendment Blood Orange IPA the other day and that is really good too.


----------



## Braz

Yuengling, from Pennsylvania, recently became available here in Indiana and their Traditional Lager has become my new favorite beer.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

DrewJ said:


> Been on a bit of a citrus IPA kick lately. Local favorite is Surly Xtra Citra Pale Ale. Just discovered 21st Amendment Blood Orange IPA the other day and that is really good too.



I am assuming you can't get Dogfish Head, but if you can try their Flesh and Blood. It is good!


----------



## Geebs

I just drink what ever is in my fridge, I also make home brew so I get the pleasure of enjoying that while I cook.


----------



## DrewJ

Derek717 said:


> I am assuming you can't get Dogfish Head, but if you can try their Flesh and Blood. It is good!


Looks like I can get it here. I'll add it to my list of beer to look for on my next run to the liquor store. Thanks!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

DrewJ said:


> Looks like I can get it here. I'll add it to my list of beer to look for on my next run to the liquor store. Thanks!



Let me know what you think after you try it.


----------



## SonnyE

yankee2bbq said:


> Hamms.



Hamm's, the Beer refreshing!

For a while, I liked Oly. :rolleyes:


----------



## GaryHibbert

Bud Prohibition beer for me.
Gary


----------



## zwiller

I grab whatever I have which is Labatt Blue or something homebrewed but as a certified beer judge I can offer some beer snobbish pairing advice.  Ever notice that the first few bites of something are incredible but it kinda wears off?  A meal that is properly paired reduces this effect and keeps interest throughout a meal.  This is accomplished by cleansing the palette.  Generally speaking, smoked food is pretty bold so there for your choice in beers should be similarly bold.  Light lagers are not going to cleanse the palette.  Craft stuff works well.  Pale ales, IPA, but import stuff like German hefe and Belgians do too.  Smoked food is also very roasty from smoke and bark so generally you should stay away from dark stuff like porters and stout.  That being said, this is not an exact science…  IE side dishes like cole slaw can cleanse the palette and then you can drink pretty much whatever.  Just wanted to shed some light on it. 

If any of you guys like seeking beers out, see if you can find Fatheads Headhunter and/or The Brew Kettle White Rajah.  Killer IPAs.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

zwiller said:


> I grab whatever I have which is Labatt Blue or something homebrewed but as a certified beer judge I can offer some beer snobbish pairing advice.  Ever notice that the first few bites of something are incredible but it kinda wears off?  A meal that is properly paired reduces this effect and keeps interest throughout a meal.  This is accomplished by cleansing the palette.  Generally speaking, smoked food is pretty bold so there for your choice in beers should be similarly bold.  Light lagers are not going to cleanse the palette.  Craft stuff works well.  Pale ales, IPA, but import stuff like German hefe and Belgians do too.  Smoked food is also very roasty from smoke and bark so generally you should stay away from dark stuff like porters and stout.  That being said, this is not an exact science…  IE side dishes like cole slaw can cleanse the palette and then you can drink pretty much whatever.  Just wanted to shed some light on it.
> 
> If any of you guys like seeking beers out, see if you can find Fatheads Headhunter and/or The Brew Kettle White Rajah.  Killer IPAs.



Head Hunter is nice!


----------



## Smoke23

Well let’s see... Founders All Day IPA is a good one when the weather is warm. More frequently I usually grab some Fat Tire, Sam Adams Boston Lager or their Summer Ale if in season. Blue Moon is another one I like. Miller light is also always kept on hand.

Of course if company stops by to enjoy the Q, beer is never required but often brought... my favorite... free beer!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

As long as its COLD and doesn't have the word ICE in the title I'm happy. Dilly Dilly


----------



## SmokinGame

Can't say there is a favorite. I am a craft beer lover. IPAs, Porters, Stouts, Saisons ... some are OK, some good and some great. But they all need one quality ... cold!


----------



## SonnyE

SmokinVOLfan said:


> As long as its COLD and doesn't have the word ICE in the title I'm happy. Dilly Dilly



As long as it has the 4 main ingredients...
B - E - E - R
Like women, most are worth a second date... ;)


----------



## noboundaries

I usually sip an Irish whiskey or Highland scotch over a couple of ice cubes.

My wife loves Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat with an orange squeeze, so that's what I keep stocked in the fridge, year round. We have a mandarin growing area close by. We'll go up there, buy a bunch of cheap mandarins unfit for grocery store sale, peel 'em and freeze the fruit. Tastes as fresh as just peeled when thawed. Works great in the beer too.

When I'm in the mood for a beer, I like something with body. Deschutes Black Butte Porter out of Oregon is one I bought to use in a stew. I took one taste, said screw the stew, and drank the beer instead. Sooo good. It is my go-to favorite now.  

I just realized it is brewed in Bend, OR. Case, aka Dirtsailor2003, is from Bend. Probably very familiar with Deschutes.


----------



## Steve H

Usually Stella Artois beer. Or one of their ciders. I will grab a Yuengling Black and Tan. And I'll stock up on Genesee Bock Beer when it hits the market once a year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Beer with crabs, pizza or spaghetti is about all the beer I drink which is Yuengling Original. Otherwise it is the large brown bottle know as  Canadian Club.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

Myself..  I'm not a big fan of the craft beers... so it's a Yuengling Light for me ... once I get beer'd out (bloated)... I switch up to my screen name...


----------



## Rings Я Us

Franz Joseph
Tubelbier


----------



## tgrid

Miller light or Fat Tier


----------



## johnmeyer

This thread is very much like conversations I now have with my wife: "Honey, didn't we just have this same conversation yesterday?"

We've definitely discussed this before, and some of the last posts in some of these threads were made earlier this year.

As one example, this thread started back in 2011, went on for thirteen pages, and people were still posting in it just two months ago:

Favorite Beer

This one started in 2012, and kept going for over two years. It used the plural for "beer," so you could provide more than one answer:

Favorite Beers

This thread we are in started yesterday has gone the other way and restricted the answers to only those beers drunk while smoking, not those drunk watching the game, or the beer you drink when you're drinking more than one. (Remember which beer used that tagline? The answer is pretty obscure.)


----------



## oddegan

Cold weather Pidgeon Hill oatmeal cream pie or their salted caramel Porter. Hot weather Shorts humalupalicious IPA.


----------



## chopsaw

I have a buddy named Schaefer ,,,


----------



## johnmeyer

chopsaw said:


> I have a buddy named Schaefer ,,,


Bingo! You get the prize (a Schaefer Beer, of course).

_"Schaefer is the one beer to have when you're having more than one."_​


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tgrid said:


> Miller light or Fat Tier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360288



Damn nice setup! Love the outdoor kitchens and especially the drafts. I am hoping to build one of the same in the next couple years!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Tank81

Founders All Day IPA


----------



## Gwanger

zwiller said:


> I grab whatever I have which is Labatt Blue or something homebrewed but as a certified beer judge I can offer some beer snobbish pairing advice.  Ever notice that the first few bites of something are incredible but it kinda wears off?  A meal that is properly paired reduces this effect and keeps interest throughout a meal.  This is accomplished by cleansing the palette.  Generally speaking, smoked food is pretty bold so there for your choice in beers should be similarly bold.  Light lagers are not going to cleanse the palette.  Craft stuff works well.  Pale ales, IPA, but import stuff like German hefe and Belgians do too.  Smoked food is also very roasty from smoke and bark so generally you should stay away from dark stuff like porters and stout.  That being said, this is not an exact science…  IE side dishes like cole slaw can cleanse the palette and then you can drink pretty much whatever.  Just wanted to shed some light on it.
> 
> If any of you guys like seeking beers out, see if you can find Fatheads Headhunter and/or The Brew Kettle White Rajah.  Killer IPAs.


I find IPA's too bitter and are drank by the younger crowd. I realy like APA's, or a goop German pilsner ,I like a good St. Pauli Girl or a Pilsner Urquel My favorite beer to make is a good bready APA. with a nice balanced finish.


----------



## brute

I have no brand preference.... As long as it's COLD, I'm drinking it


----------



## RudyF6

Braz said:


> Yuengling, from Pennsylvania, recently became available here in Indiana and their Traditional Lager has become my new favorite beer.


Mine too - unfortunately I can't buy it in MI. Fortunately, I have relatives in PA, so I cart it back regularly!


----------



## zwiller

Gwanger said:


> I find IPA's too bitter and are drank by the younger crowd. I realy like APA's, or a goop German pilsner ,I like a good St. Pauli Girl or a Pilsner Urquel My favorite beer to make is a good bready APA. with a nice balanced finish.


Yep, IPAs can be a bit over the top and a good pils is also a great option.  Radeburger being my current fave. 



RudyF6 said:


> Mine too - unfortunately I can't buy it in MI. Fortunately, I have relatives in PA, so I cart it back regularly!


Make a quick run into Ohio.  Yeungling worked a distribution deal with InBev so you can find it anywhere there is Bud, which is pretty much everywhere.


----------



## myownidaho

I tend to like lighter beers with bbq. My favorite is Payette Brewery “North Fork Lager”. That or a whiskey, neat with a water back.


----------



## johnmeyer

Gwanger said:


> I find IPA's too bitter and are drank by the younger crowd. I realy like APA's, or a goop German pilsner ,I like a good St. Pauli Girl or a Pilsner Urquel My favorite beer to make is a good bready APA. with a nice balanced finish.


I could have written exactly what you wrote: don't like IPAs; love a good pils.


----------



## Gwanger

johnmeyer said:


> I could have written exactly what you wrote: don't like IPAs; love a good pils.


It seems that the younger crowd really like their IPA's, somehow they think that bitterness is more abv. but I have laughed when I have overheard of someone drinking two Guines stout ( sorry about my spelling) and heard him say how buzzed he was.I didn't have the heart to tell him that it wasn;t any stronger than budweiser.Give me a Hof brau or a Pilsner Urquel. If you do your homework you would find out that when great britan was expanding their colonies they had soldiers in India that wanted beer but by the time the beer got to Indiait it was old and didn't taste good,so they started upping the amounts of hops bc hops are a natural preservative and they developed a hoppier beer that was called India Pale Ale.


----------



## ncsmokeandgrill

My drink of choice yesterday while smoking ribs Sierra Nevada BFD. Tasty beer. I’m an IPA Pale Ale guy homebrewer too.
Cheers


----------



## crazymoon

Bud Light aluminum 16 oz.  bottles. Quantity not quality.:)


----------



## biaviian

I am all about IPAs with BBQ.  Outside of BBQ I'm not touching an IPA.


----------



## foamheart

Short  Smoke:  Coors Lite or Lone Star, drink alot - pee alot!
Long smoke:  Shiner Bock or Guinness Stout, Drink slower and alot more thinking.
All of which in a bottle and really cold. Best chilled in a wash tub with chipped blocks of ice.

And in the cold frigid mid-winter temps of the low 50's, definitely a good sippin whiskey.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Foamy bottle beer is getting hard to find around here. Those long neck aluminum cans are taking over. But do agree a iced down bottle of brew is hard to beat.

Warren


----------



## foamheart

No bottled beer? What will separate us from the other animals? That sounds like saying their are no dogs in heaven. Then why would you want to go there? Thats just talking mean! Metal cans whats next metal music?


----------



## daveverdo

Grew up on Bud, Miller High Life, Schlitz and some NY, NJ locals like Schaefer, Rheingold, Ballantines (beer not Ale).  Still drink Bud and Miller.  Factory brewed for me, no boutique swill just like my Maxwell House.


----------



## Gwanger

daveverdo said:


> Grew up on Bud, Miller High Life, Schlitz and some NY, NJ locals like Schaefer, Rheingold, Ballantines (beer not Ale).  Still drink Bud and Miller.  Factory brewed for me, no boutique swill just like my Maxwell House.


Don't mind Miller High Life for an every day beer but on weekends I like to let the clutch out and grab a few good APA's


----------



## zzrguy

H
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 auf Bräu Hefeweizen


----------



## HalfSmoked

Don't know if any of you have seen it but Bud is no longer listed in the top 3!!

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Gwanger

HalfSmoked said:


> Don't know if any of you have seen it but Bud is no longer listed in the top 3!!
> 
> Warren


What a releif!!!


----------



## daveverdo

HalfSmoked said:


> Don't know if any of you have seen it but Bud is no longer listed in the top 3!!
> 
> Warren


Read an article about 40 years ago why Bud was the largest selling beer in America. They surveyed people about their preferences and very few people said Bud was their favorite.     What they found was that when people were buying beer as a group everyone wanted something different until someone eventually suggested Bud and everyone said "OK, I can live with that."  The conclusion of the study was that Bud was the largest selling beer in American not because anyone really liked it but because "it was the least offensive to the greatest about of people."

Great advertising line "Compromise, drink Bud!"


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

IPAs are def. the way to go.


----------



## Gwanger

Derek717 said:


> IPAs are def. the way to go.


More expensive to make, can't handle all the IBU's


----------



## BandCollector

I am partial to Becks and 

Iron City since I live in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## texomakid

I just like beer - I don't give too hacks as long as it's ice cold. I purchase Lite, Bud, Ultra, and a few others. I like damn near all of the factory mass produced brews. Not too fond of some of these IPA's. Haven't acquired the taste yet.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Guys Thanks for the likes it's appreciated.
Some of my friends refer to Bud as a headache in a can.
Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Guys Thanks for the likes it's appreciated.
> Some of my friends refer to Bud as a headache in a can.
> Warren



My Dad calls it ''Buttwiper"


----------



## gmc2003

The horse that made BUD was definitely sick. 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked

Can't say the horse was sick but he sure Pi--- alot. :D

Warren


----------



## Gwanger

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Guys Thanks for the likes it's appreciated.
> Some of my friends refer to Bud as a headache in a can.
> Warren


I wouldn't drink BUD If I was dying of thirst in a dessert


----------



## HalfSmoked

Even though I don't live in PA if I was drinking any beer it would be Yuengling Original all the way.

Warren


----------



## myownidaho

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Guys Thanks for the likes it's appreciated.
> Some of my friends refer to Bud as a headache in a can.
> Warren



Put me in that camp. My head starts to throb half a can in.


----------



## dee envy

Bud is crap!!  But I have a couple friends that won't drink anything but.
My beer of choice is whatever type of homebrew my keg is filled with. 
Another whole grain brewer here.


----------



## Jtexans4

My last smoke. I'm usually drinking IPA's or Saisons especially when cooking. Commercial or homebrew. I have ten gallons of homebrew on tap, and a keg is always an IPA or saison haha.


----------



## buckaholic84

I try a different craft beer almost every time.  My last smoke was Union Jack IPA.  Some good stuff.  Love me some variety packs.


----------



## buckaholic84

Gwanger said:


> It seems that the younger crowd really like their IPA's, somehow they think that bitterness is more abv. but I have laughed when I have overheard of someone drinking two Guines stout ( sorry about my spelling) and heard him say how buzzed he was.I didn't have the heart to tell him that it wasn;t any stronger than budweiser.Give me a Hof brau or a Pilsner Urquel. If you do your homework you would find out that when great britan was expanding their colonies they had soldiers in India that wanted beer but by the time the beer got to Indiait it was old and didn't taste good,so they started upping the amounts of hops bc hops are a natural preservative and they developed a hoppier beer that was called India Pale Ale.


That is correct.  most are higher ABV but not all.  For me if I'm going to pay for craft beer since its more expensive, I'm looking for beers 6% and up.  Most of the time 7-8.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

Derek717 said:


> Since we are all here because we love to smoke different foods, I figured this would be a cool thread. What beer(s) do you enjoy when you are smoking and/eating BBQ?
> 
> Can't say I've paired beer and BBQ just yet and I haven't been outside much while smoking since it's been cold, but I can see myself enjoying a few of Sierra Nevada's Hazy Little Things this Summer while smoking meat.
> 
> Excited to see what you all post.


I'm usually a cider girl (Thatchers Gold) especially if I'm eating pork, but if I were to have a beer it would be a Corona with a wedge of lime... and I don't mind a Guinness and black from time to time, but my go to summer bbq drink is definitely cider :D


----------



## BandCollector

Gwanger said:


> It seems that the younger crowd really like their IPA's, somehow they think that bitterness is more abv. but I have laughed when I have overheard of someone drinking two Guines stout ( sorry about my spelling) and heard him say how buzzed he was.I didn't have the heart to tell him that it wasn;t any stronger than budweiser.Give me a Hof brau or a Pilsner Urquel. If you do your homework you would find out that when great britan was expanding their colonies they had soldiers in India that wanted beer but by the time the beer got to Indiait it was old and didn't taste good,so they started upping the amounts of hops bc hops are a natural preservative and they developed a hoppier beer that was called India Pale Ale.



I have to agree with Gwanger!!

The younger crowd seems to be enamored with labels, prices, and suckered in by marketing.

My son is part of the younger crowd but made an observation long ago.  He told me that it seems like these micro brewers are in some type of competition to see who can put the most hops in their beer.  It only makes their beers taste more and more like medicine!  The British have been doing it right for centuries and know how much hops to add to beer.  Hops are a preservative.  Yes, they do add flavor to beer but like anything else. . . . More is not always better!

Pilsner Urquell, Becks, Grolsch. . . . . Examples of breweries which go back a long time and still are doing it right!   Three of my favorites by the way.

Don't get me started on light beers,

John


----------



## SonnyE

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I'm usually a cider girl (Thatchers Gold) especially if I'm eating pork, but if I were to have a beer it would be a Corona with a wedge of lime... and I don't mind a Guinness and black from time to time, but my go to summer bbq drink is definitely cider :D



I've always wondered what is wrong with a bottled beer that it needs a lime slice put it it to make it safe? :confused:

You want to really shake them up Charlotte, make a pitcher of Sweet Tea. :p


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

SonnyE said:


> I've always wondered what is wrong with a bottled beer that it needs a lime slice put it it to make it safe? :confused:
> 
> You want to really shake them up Charlotte, make a pitcher of Sweet Tea. :p



Is that what the lime is for...
I just like the taste, I love citrus with everything.

I like peach iced tea I will take a look at this 'sweet tea' see if I can't knock up a pitcher of that :D


----------



## idahopz

When I was young, foolish, and too stupid to know better, I drank way too much Coors, and developed an aversion to the brand due to excessive inebriation. However, a couple of years ago we went on a long RV trip and as part of it, stopped at the Coors brewery to take their tour - it was great. We were bussed in from a parking lot because the crowd was so large, and they have a fantastic beer bar at the end of the tour in which you can enjoy a couple of complementary beverages.

To get back on point, I tried Killian's Red which turns out to be a favorite beer of mine, very refreshing on a hot day after doing yard work, and also when doing any kind of hot weather q'ing or grillin'


----------



## johnmeyer

BandCollector said:


> Pilsner Urquell, Becks, Grolsch. . . . . Examples of breweries which go back a long time and still are doing it right!   Three of my favorites by the way.


My three favorites too.


----------



## SonnyE

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Is that what the lime is for...
> I just like the taste, I love citrus with everything.
> 
> I like peach iced tea I will take a look at this 'sweet tea' see if I can't knock up a pitcher of that :D



I believe I used 2 cups of sugar to 3 quarts of unsweetened tea to make it sweet. Basically, just your favorite type of tea (Black tea for me), add sugar and sample until you feel it is sweet enough. I heated the tea, as I was using a ready made jug of tea we had left over. I just added sugar and stirred, tasted, added, stirred... until I like the level of sweetness. (Southern Sweet Tea is Very Sweet)

LOL! I have no idea why everybody, on both sides of the pond, add a wedge of lime to a Corona. 
But I have to wonder, if everybody does, why doesn't Corona do it at the factory?
Like the worm in the Mezcal...
I was given a bottle of Mezcal W/worm for my 44 birthday bash. Somewhere in the wee hours I ate the worm. (More just swallowed it really.) Becoming a Worm Warrior.

We Yanks can be quite corrupting... :rolleyes: :)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

SonnyE said:


> I believe I used 2 cups of sugar to 3 quarts of unsweetened tea to make it sweet. Basically, just your favorite type of tea (Black tea for me), add sugar and sample until you feel it is sweet enough. I heated the tea, as I was using a ready made jug of tea we had left over. I just added sugar and stirred, tasted, added, stirred... until I like the level of sweetness. (Southern Sweet Tea is Very Sweet)
> 
> LOL! I have no idea why everybody, on both sides of the pond, add a wedge of lime to a Corona.
> But I have to wonder, if everybody does, why doesn't Corona do it at the factory?
> Like the worm in the Mezcal...
> I was given a bottle of Mezcal W/worm for my 44 birthday bash. Somewhere in the wee hours I ate the worm. (More just swallowed it really.) Becoming a Worm Warrior.
> 
> We Yanks can be quite corrupting... :rolleyes: :)



I might try green tea.
Oh dear that does not sound good, hope it's not still in there somewhere haha


----------



## zwiller

Why does one add lime to Corona?  It simply tastes good.  I thought it was a little odd to until I tried it.  There's actually a trick to do it right.  



There's is also a trick to making proper sweet tea.  Use a pinch of baking soda to counteract the acidity of the tea leaves.


----------



## foamheart

In the south its sweet tea, but if its a special gathering like a lunch or a picnic, its not uncommon to get spiced tea! I personally am partial to sweet peach spiced tea. Spiced tea is much like using wine mulling spice in the making.


----------



## SonnyE

zwiller said:


> Why does one add lime to Corona?  It simply tastes good.  I thought it was a little odd to until I tried it.  There's actually a trick to do it right.
> 
> There's is also a trick to making proper sweet tea.  Use a pinch of baking soda to counteract the acidity of the tea leaves.



I like her last line, "That was Lame...".
Can't say I ever saw anybody do that "Infusion".
Drop it, and drink it. When you start chuggin that beer, it'll get infused.
That is, if you are a proper Chugging Charlie. ;)

I saw that Sam. Can't say I have ever known anyone to add a pinch of baking soda.
But it might be worth some to try it.
The stuff I was making Sweet Tea out of was Arizona Unsweetened Tea. Southern Style.
We had gotten it for the Grand Daughter's visit. The wife doesn't drink tea (or coffee, or beer, or alcohol...). So it gave me license to do what I wanted. I like sweet tea.
Walmart here carries Sweet Tea. Although it might not be a Proper sweet tea.... :rolleyes:o_O


----------



## SonnyE

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I might try green tea.
> Oh dear that does not sound good, hope it's not still in there somewhere haha



No. But I think it tickled when it passed. :eek::rolleyes:;)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

zwiller said:


> Why does one add lime to Corona?  It simply tastes good.  I thought it was a little odd to until I tried it.  There's actually a trick to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> There's is also a trick to making proper sweet tea.  Use a pinch of baking soda to counteract the acidity of the tea leaves.




I didn't even know a lite version even existed...plus I've been doing it wrong all this time, I kinda just squeeze it as I pop it in but whatever tastes good anyway:D


----------



## SM0KEY

Go to is generally Fat Tire or whatever IPA’s I happen to have on hand. Unless it’s taco Tuesday which calls for Pacifico. Local brewery Lakewood also has some fantasticly hoppy offerings. Lately however, I’ve been enjoying sours. They’re a refreshing change that really wakes up the pallet. Yeah, pretty much whatever’s in the fridge. :-)


----------



## Gwanger

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I didn't even know a lite version even existed...plus I've been doing it wrong all this time, I kinda just squeeze it as I pop it in but whatever tastes good anyway:D


the origin of the lime with a carona is to have something to wipe off top of bottle in good old mexico where the bottles would get dusty without proper refrigeration.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

Gwanger said:


> the origin of the lime with a carona is to have something to wipe off top of bottle in good old mexico where the bottles would get dusty without proper refrigeration.


Ah I see...a good bit of history. Thanks Gwanger :)


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

I'm going A&W :)

George


----------



## zwiller

I love a good root beer especially a float on a hot summer night but A&W just doesn't rock my world.  Barqs all the way but my wife picked up some Kroger RB and it was strangely good enough, even the family commented on it.  Weather has been fairly warm and wife is totally rocking Corona Lite and lime.


----------



## browneyesvictim

noboundaries said:


> I usually sip an Irish whiskey or Highland scotch over a couple of ice cubes.
> 
> My wife loves Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat with an orange squeeze, so that's what I keep stocked in the fridge, year round. We have a mandarin growing area close by. We'll go up there, buy a bunch of cheap mandarins unfit for grocery store sale, peel 'em and freeze the fruit. Tastes as fresh as just peeled when thawed. Works great in the beer too.
> 
> When I'm in the mood for a beer, I like something with body. Deschutes Black Butte Porter out of Oregon is one I bought to use in a stew. I took one taste, said screw the stew, and drank the beer instead. Sooo good. It is my go-to favorite now.
> 
> I just realized it is brewed in Bend, OR. Case, aka Dirtsailor2003, is from Bend. Probably very familiar with Deschutes.



You never seem to stop taking the wind out of me Ray. You and your wife's drink selection is no exception. You nailed it exactly.

By the way, If you can find 10 Barrel brewery beer (also out of Bend) is where most of the top brewers in the area went- including the brew master of the Black Butte Porter from Deschutes. The Sinister Black Ale is based on Black Bute Porter, but even better! Made by the same brewer under a different label. My most favorite beer ever.


----------



## noboundaries

browneyesvictim said:


> You never seem to stop taking the wind out of me Ray. You and your wife's drink selection is no exception. You nailed it exactly.
> 
> By the way, If you can find 10 Barrel brewery beer (also out of Bend) is where most of the top brewers in the area went- including the brew master of the Black Butte Porter from Deschutes. The *Sinister Black Ale is based on Black Bute Porter, but even better! Made by the same brewer under a different label.* My most favorite beer ever.



I've been writing all day, except for a small 90 minute nap. Need another break. Have to make a store run if we want dinner tonight. I'll check if Winco carries the Sinister Black Ale. Thanks for the suggestion, Erik!


----------



## Squaregrouper

Quantity- Miller High Life (in a can)
Quality- A German Hefeweizen named Konig Ludwig


----------



## Northshore Smoke

I'm a simple guy, and I want low carb beer, Miller Lite.


----------



## bmudd14474

A nice craft rootbeer if I have anything.


----------



## Corey John

Spring and Summer- Oberon by Bell's
Fall- Any Brown ale
Winter- Porters or stouts. or whiskey :)


----------



## Lakeside Smoker

When I’m cooking BBQ I gravitate towards local IPAs from Trillium or Treehouse. There’s something about drinking beer from a can around a grill or smoker that just feels so right. But when I’m eating BBQ, or most foods actually, I drink sour beers like Cantillon from Belgium, or tart saisons from Hill Farmstead in Vermont. I find these beers pair perfectly with food; the tartness can really cut through the unctuousness of BBQ so well. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## chewmeister

zwiller said:


> I love a good root beer especially a float on a hot summer night but A&W just doesn't rock my world.  Barqs all the way but my wife picked up some Kroger RB and it was strangely good enough, even the family commented on it.  Weather has been fairly warm and wife is totally rocking Corona Lite and lime.


Sprecher's in WI is probably the best there is.


----------



## SonnyE

Beer does not come in cans.
Those are micro kegs.

I told a friend on a 48 ounces of liquid per day diet.
I told him, "Perfect! 4 - 12 ounce micro kegs of beer = 48 ounces."


----------



## Puckfan99

OR


----------



## Gwanger

you're gagging me.


----------



## SonnyE

Gwanger said:


> you're gagging me.



Who's gagging you?
Perhaps you have not been thirsty enough? :confused:;):D


----------



## Smoke23

Well, it’s not my favorite... but it’s pretty tasty.


----------



## Gwanger

a German  Octoberfest or a Hamms beer easy choice, Hamms gives me a headache.


----------



## Gwanger

Gwanger said:


> a German  Octoberfest or a Hamms beer easy choice, Hamms gives me a headache.


Sam Adams Is one of the best mass produced beer in USA,not a true craft beer but good.Hard to beleive that Sam makes over 60 varieties


----------



## HalfSmoked

My favorite is from America made oldest beer co. Yengling from Pa.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## normanaj

Trooper.


----------



## BoilerBBQ

Scottish ales pair well with the smoke. I’m normally drinking some sort of home brew.


----------



## Corey John

BoilerBBQ said:


> Scottish ales pair well with the smoke. I’m normally drinking some sort of home brew.


Boiler Up!


----------



## Lakeside Smoker

BoilerBBQ said:


> Scottish ales pair well with the smoke. I’m normally drinking some sort of home brew.



Homebrewer here, too! Cheers!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

BrewDog Elvis Juice IPA.
Threw in some food porn for you.


----------



## mfatty500

I'd drink a case of clap, if you got it...:D


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

mfatty500 said:


> I'd drink a case of clap, if you got it...:D



Ya, cool man.


----------



## CSR

Changes by the season.  If I'm smoking now, it's going to be a couple nice IPA's before switching to something domestic so I make it through my cook.  As it gets cooler I may switch to a nice Maker's on the rocks to keep me warm.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

I like IPAs just fine, not while cooking on the smoker and not more than 2 in a row.  They are just too heavy of a beer and don't go well with BBQ.  I gravitate toward pilsners or lagers while cooking on the smoker and after eating maybe a bourbon or two.  On a long cook strong beers can result in bad BBQ from a drunken cook!


----------



## misisipismoke

My go to favorite these days is right here from Mississippi.  A nice IPA from Southern Prohibition Brewery.  It's fantastic.


----------



## SonnyE

Berettaclayshooter said:


> I like IPAs just fine, not while cooking on the smoker and not more than 2 in a row.  They are just too heavy of a beer and don't go well with BBQ.  I gravitate toward pilsners or lagers while cooking on the smoker and after eating maybe a bourbon or two.  On a long cook strong beers can result in bad BBQ from a drunken cook!



I never drank a smoke I didn't hold beer...
Wait....
I never held a smoke I didn't beer a drank...
I...
I'm glad I got to a set it and forget it stage of life...
More time to drink beer.
It's an essential safety factor. Ice Cold Beer held over a burn is BBQ First Aid.


----------



## zwiller

Berettaclayshooter said:


> On a long cook strong beers can result in bad BBQ from a drunken cook!



+1  At couple of times I had smokes that lasted ALOT longer than I planned and kept saying "one more beer" and that did not end well.  I'm trashed, meat in the stall nowhere near done, and hours past bedtime.  Good times...  Most times I don't smoke when I drink 

 SonnyE


----------



## chilerelleno

IBC Rootbeer


----------



## SonnyE

zwiller said:


> Good times... Most times I don't smoke when I drink
> 
> SonnyE



I don't smoke when I drink either. Tends to put the fire out....
But sometimes I get mad enough to smoke... :mad: :D LMAO!


----------



## ravenclan

i like this but can not get it in Oklahoma not sold this far west yet. i did see that it is now sold in Arkansas.


----------



## misisipismoke

ravenclan said:


> i like this but can not get it in Oklahoma not sold this far west yet. i did see that it is now sold in Arkansas.
> View attachment 376111


It's in Mississippi too!


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure my go to ravenclan

Warren


----------



## Neo

2 Gingers with a Miller Lite side car!


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

Yuengling is made like 2.5 hours from me.  It's alright.. I drink it when I'm feeling cheap as it's usually like $2.50 a pint during a happy hour.  Premium is coal country beer 100% and gross!  Their porter is pretty good.  It is cool that they are a very old long lasting brewery as very many from that time are only in history books.  Troegs brewing is about 30 mins from me and they make excellent beers, although they have gravitated toward mostly IPAs now days.


----------



## ravenclan

Berettaclayshooter said:


> Yuengling is made like 2.5 hours from me.  It's alright.. I drink it when I'm feeling cheap as it's usually like $2.50 a pint during a happy hour.  Premium is coal country beer 100% and gross!  Their porter is pretty good.  It is cool that they are a very old long lasting brewery as very many from that time are only in history books.  Troegs brewing is about 30 mins from me and they make excellent beers, although they have gravitated toward mostly IPAs now days.



my wife and i are ex military and my buddies are also. my one friend is from PA and he is the one who introduced me to Yuengling beer. he went home and came back with about five cases! So now when i go east of the Mississippi river i look for it and Thats about all i will drink when i am out that way. I guess since we can't get it's like a treat for us.

Oklahoma just changes the alcohol law to sell "high" point beer instead of just the 3.2 % so hopefully we will get more options.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

Sounds like your state legislator is run by Mennonites kinda like PA.  We have of recent now been able to buy beer at the grocery stores.  I like Maine, you can go to the grocery store or walmart and buy beer, wine or liquor, no stopping at a special store to buy those items.


----------



## R Blum

Octoberfest time of year. Love the Sam Adams Octoberfest beer.


----------



## pushok2018

IPA and IPA only! Well... almost - sometimes seasonal ale's or lager's.... Double IPA, Imperial IPA - starting ALC 7.2 and up to 11.5. Usually I have first beer before starting to smoke and having two (maybe three) more during the smoke. So much pleasure.....


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

pushok2018 said:


> IPA and IPA only! Well... almost - sometimes seasonal ale's or lager's.... Double IPA, Imperial IPA - starting ALC 7.2 and up to 11.5. Usually I have first beer before starting to smoke and having two (maybe three) more during the smoke. So much pleasure.....


I love the Pale's and IPA's.  Although I like many of the high ABV IPA's ( I've had 21%), I usually keep it around 6.5-7.5.


----------



## moresmoke

PBR or Busch with a horn of white label Evan Williams on the side.


----------



## fivetricks

(almost) sorry to say, I'm a super snob on this particular topic. I actually am much more versed in it than smoking.. (sorry)

Just went to a Short's Brewing "Tap Takeover" this last weekend. Twas good, not epic, but, 250.00 on a bar tab well spent :confused:


----------



## Smoke23

One of my favorite IPA’s.


----------



## fivetricks

Founders is from my state. I can't get down with the centennial hops flavor.

Shorts is another from Michigan, I like their huma luma liscious much better :-)


----------



## CSR

If we are going to talk Michigan IPA's, need to include Two Hearted Ale.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

fivetricks said:


> Founders is from my state. I can't get down with the centennial hops flavor.



I've never had a session IPA I really liked.  But the Founders Centennial IPA  isn't too bad.  So I'm thinking it's not so much the hops, but the lack of malt to balance it.  Session IPA's are low alcohol, which means less fermentable sugars.  That would mean less malted grain.


----------



## fivetricks

Yes, but two hearted is almost like Budweiser here :-)

Don't get me wrong, I was def at hopslam day at the eccentric as I am every year. Nothing against bells at all. They've got a killer brewery in the same town called "one well" that just crushes it.







Notice the kegs and cans of slam in the cooler still :-)


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Love the Hopslam!  But it sure is pricey.  I've been drinking a lot of the BrewDog Elvis Juice and Three Floyd's Alpha King.
Zombie Dust when I can get it.


----------



## fivetricks

The Hopslam was good, but my palate has been ruined by all the New England's over the last year. So the Hopslam tasted super malty this year.

So next year I will be cutting my Hopslam order in half. That's $250 extra in my pocket anyways. I always thought Hopslam was super expensive until I've seen some of the releases this year. Just unreal
	

		
			
		

		
	







This one was okay at best.

My top 3 this year were 2 sours and a Tap Room only release from Old Nation.

the Old Nation one was a strawberry version of their supremely popular m-43 New England IPA. It was out of this world. I got that back in early May the other two are as follows.







And my personal number one :







This one was so sour it was damn near vinegar. Perfection in the sour category in my humble opinion

I actually just forgot about an Alaskan smoked Porter that I got at a bar the same day that I got the strawberry M43. I ordered the smoked Porter and they brought me out a 13 year old bottle, much to my delight. It was exquisite.

so fit that into my top three somewhere for sure. I'm actually aging several bottles of it in my cellar right now hoping to get that same experience once again


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

If you can get it try the BrewDog Hazy Jane,  It's a New England and very tasty.


----------



## fivetricks

Will look for it, bit honestly I've never seen it. Which means it's probably not distributed in my state :-(


----------



## Lakeside Smoker

fivetricks said:


> The Hopslam was good, *but my palate has been ruined by all the New England's over the last year.* So the Hopslam tasted super malty this year.



I hear that! Living in New England we have unlimited access to some amazing hoppy beers! Basically, I’m drinking all Trillium and Treehouse at this point, for IPA’s anyway.


----------



## ravenclan

Well Oklahoma has finally stepped up to the real world of beer and has changed the law on alcohol!!! We have gone from the 3.2% beer to the "strong" beer!!! Like all other states i have been in And now beer and wine can be sold in walmart !! and also the local craft beers and others can be sold on the shelf . Opens up a lot of beer to us that we could never get before.


----------



## zwiller

fivetricks said:


> (almost) sorry to say, I'm a super snob on this particular topic. I actually am much more versed in it than smoking.. (sorry)



Similar but taking hiatus on beer snob thing, got burnt out.  BJCP #1058.  Got nearly kicked off a beer forum for call NEIPA's chick beers...  They're good but I prefer them more robust.  Fathead's Headhunter/Columbus Bohdi and of course my own.

With a hint of fall I could really go for snakebite: half cider/half beer.  Ofest would be nice too but that would mean a trip to Hofbrau.


----------



## CSR

Will have to check out "One Well" when I get back to K-Zoo.  Not a big fan of the M-43.  Maybe it was overhyped to me, but I'm also not big on my beer tasting like fruit juice.  Some really good breweries in the Chicago area as well.

In GR I enjoyed Founders, Mitten, Vivant, Railtown, and a couple others.  Unfortunately I only get to hit 3/4 a year when I visit for the river bank run.

It's getting difficult to support both a smoking and alcohol "hobbies"...


----------



## fivetricks

Yeah, it's sometimes hard to know where you draw the line between a hobby and a serious problem :)

Check out that one well, you won't be disappointed I actually enjoyed it overall better than Bell's which I would have never thought I would say.

Plus it's great for dates because it's one of those Barcade places. The xalapa is great, Professor Nutter butter won't do you wrong, the happy one with the couch on the can I can't remember to call the name of it now it was also great.

I totally understand the opinion about the fruitiness of the New England's, but I had also grown stale of the super hoppy double and triple IPA that had all started to taste the same to me.

This year I've been trying to stick with a lot of sours, and find the best smoked Porter's. That Alaskan is still in the lead by far I recommend anyone who can find it to buy it chill it and love it. It is a sipper though. in my opinion you lose a lot of the subtle flavors if you just drink it like a normal beer


----------



## SonnyE

ravenclan said:


> Well Oklahoma has finally stepped up to the real world of beer and has changed the law on alcohol!!! We have gone from the 3.2% beer to the "strong" beer!!! Like all other states i have been in And now beer and wine can be sold in walmart !! and also the local craft beers and others can be sold on the shelf . Opens up a lot of beer to us that we could never get before.



Well, take heart you aren't in Lynchberg, TN.
Home of Jack Daniels, but a dry county.
Such non-sense.


----------



## Lakeside Smoker

SonnyE said:


> Well, take heart you aren't in Lynchberg, TN.
> Home of Jack Daniels, but a dry county.
> Such non-sense.



No doubt! At my first time competing at The Jack Daniels World Invitational BBQ I almost got arrested for drinking in my cooking space!! Haha!


----------



## AllenRR

I kinda like Moose Drool (Big Sky Brewery) with BBQ. Other than that, a glass of Evan Williams with couple of ice cubes is nice too.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

The large US breweries shot themselves in the foot when they started pushing their "Lite" beers. They wanted you to believe that it was less filling and healthier. What it is, is less tasty and a lot cheaper for them to produce, because they can use a lot less malt to brew. IE, more profitable for them. I'm old enough to remember beer that had a decent balance between the malt and hops, and was much more refreshing. The lite beers of today remind me of the last swallow in the bottom of can, years ago. No wonder the micro brews started to thrive and the big breweries are losing market share.


----------



## SonnyE

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> The large US breweries shot themselves in the foot when they started pushing their "Lite" beers. They wanted you to believe that it was less filling and healthier. What it is, is less tasty and a lot cheaper for them to produce, because they can use a lot less malt to brew. IE, more profitable for them. I'm old enough to remember beer that had a decent balance between the malt and hops, and was much more refreshing. The lite beers of today remind me of the last swallow in the bottom of can, years ago. No wonder the micro brews started to thrive and the big breweries are losing market share.



I like the fuller flavor of regular beers, myself.
But I've been burned by friends and family members who micro brew. :p Generally Yukkie.
Except Uncle Syrus. His "Swap Meet Beer" can sometimes curl your nose hairs. Talk about skunky beer!


----------



## zwiller

Sonny is right.  Not all craft is good...  I became a certified beer judge after tasting a beer made by a million dollar craft start that was so bad I actually spit it out.  

With the fall weather I am rocking snake bites now.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

Oh, I agree with both of you. Some of the craft beers are so hop heavy, that I can't finish it. I think the Germans got it right. Wheat beers and Helles during summer, Octoberfests in the fall, and Dobbelbocks and dark beers during the winter.


----------



## zwiller

and pils the whole year long...  ;)


----------



## SonnyE

zwiller said:


> Sonny is right.  Not all craft is good...  I became a certified beer judge after tasting a beer made by a million dollar craft start that was so bad I actually spit it out.
> 
> With the fall weather I am rocking snake bites now.



It was so bad you had to resort to letting snakes bite your tongue? :confused::eek:o_O


----------



## Smoke23




----------



## zwiller

SonnyE said:


> It was so bad you had to resort to letting snakes bite your tongue? :confused::eek:o_O



Snakebite is an old english drink: hard cider and beer.  I like 1/3 cider with 2/3 beer.


----------



## Giospro

Well, I like Beer but it makes me tired, so I mostly drink Whiskey - Makers Mark and other Bourbons it that counts :)


----------



## tlcasper




----------



## shinny

This is a tough one. I love Fat Tire anytime and while in Kentucky, I found Cougar Bait by Country Boy Brewing. I can't get that in Maryland but I wish I could. It's a great Pale Ale.


----------



## shinny

I was bored and decided to etch a few pint glasses. This one is holding one of my always have cheapo beers, Miller Lite.


----------



## mfatty500

Shinny, I cut s**t tons of vinyl & (rhinestone/spangles), mostly for apparel decorating, a fine job on the glass


----------



## shinny

mfatty500 said:


> Shinny, I cut s**t tons of vinyl & (rhinestone/spangles), mostly for apparel decorating, a fine job on the glass



Thanks! I cut Heat Transfer Vinyl for T shirts and can Koozies. I cut the stencil for these and glasses for my daughters Lacrosse, Volleyball and Gymnastics teams plus as gifts for Christmas. It's easy and gives me something to do. I feel another Karma Give away coming soon with some kind of "Smoking Meat" design.


----------



## mfatty500

Most of the stuff we do, is, obviously for girls & moms, the ones that spend $$$


----------



## hb99

99% of the beer I drink is something I've brewed.  I usually keep 4-6 brews on tap at all times.

When I smoke I usually tend to stay on the lighter side (under 5%) of a Pale Ale.

What I drink depends on my mood that morning...yes, I can drink before sunrise...I'm retired.


----------



## fivetricks

I'll actually be heading to Bell's Brewery tomorrow afternoon for their annual release of Hopslam, amongst other places and things. Should be a long day, but a nice refill for the ol' beer fridge :-)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Tonight I will be smoking, which means beer will be consumed. My list as of right now:

Stone Woot Stout
Schneider Weisse Mein Aventinus (TAP6)
Lagunitas Mozango


----------



## CSR

Just heard about the Mozango from someone at work, excited to try.
Will also be loading up on Hopslam once it gets distributed to my area.


----------



## fivetricks

It got released early this year (Jan 3rd). I know the Kroger's here in Michigan are slated to have it in their beer set 2 weeks from now. So look for it earlier than you would in normal years :-)

I still have 2 kegs and about 9 cans from last year's stock. Maybe i over purchased. Hopslam is not a beer that should be aged fwiw.


----------



## hb99

fivetricks said:


> It got released early this year (Jan 3rd). I know the Kroger's here in Michigan are slated to have it in their beer set 2 weeks from now. So look for it earlier than you would in normal years :-)
> 
> I still have 2 kegs and about 9 cans from last year's stock. Maybe i over purchased. Hopslam is not a beer that should be aged fwiw.



Last year's stock?  That's not an "over purchase" it's "under drinking"...


----------



## fivetricks

Correct. Either way, I've brought shame upon my house.

I only bought 2 cases of cans this year.

 For those who are interested, it's a much more balanced product this year. Last year it was very malty. 

At any rate, it's off to Grand Rapids, MI for the 2nd leg of the annual winter nightmare tour. 7 stops planned this year in GR. They're gonna have to carry me home. Gotta try them all!


----------



## timstalltaletav

My 2nd favorite large production beer (1st is 2-Hearted Ale) is being released this week.  I'll be loading up on Troegs Nugget Nectar tomorrow afternoon.  It's usually around for about 2 weeks in January so I try to load up when it gets released.

Not sure what will be on the smoker this weekend, but I know that's what will be in my glass!


----------



## berrya

It seems like beer goes down a little smoother and quicker while smoking and being outside. That being said,


Derek717 said:


> Since we are all here because we love to smoke different foods, I figured this would be a cool thread. What beer(s) do you enjoy when you are smoking and/eating BBQ?
> 
> Can't say I've paired beer and BBQ just yet and I haven't been outside much while smoking since it's been cold, but I can see myself enjoying a few of Sierra Nevada's Hazy Little Things this Summer while smoking meat.
> 
> Excited to see what you all post.



I think we need to make this a pole question post.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

berrya said:


> It seems like beer goes down a little smoother and quicker while smoking and being outside. That being said,
> 
> 
> I think we need to make this a pole question post.



Start one up!


----------



## ToppDogg

Alaskan Amber for me.


----------



## fivetricks

This is a great drinker with anything you might be smoking :-) 

I dearly missed this when they stopped producing it. Start looking for it on the shelves in early May I'm guessing!


----------



## Gwanger

I like a TWO HEARTED ALE made in Mi.It really stands up to a good bbq. Try one you will be drinking more of them.


----------



## fivetricks

Two hearted in michigan is like Budweiser. It's everywhere! I actually make an annual pilgrimage to Bell's brewery at least once a year for their release of Hopslam, two hearteds bigger brother :-)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Two Hearted is ridiculously good when I can find it fresh.


----------



## zwiller

I prefer Founders Centennial over THA but both are great beers at top of my list.  For those beers, it's draft or pass.


----------



## fivetricks

I believe it was rated #1 IPA in the US in 2018 though I can't remember the source and who knows, there's a million lists out there these days


----------



## fivetricks

zwiller said:


> I prefer Founders Centennial over THA but both are great beers at top of my list.  For those beers, it's draft or pass.




Went to founders about 6 weeks ago. Was a big letdown..always wanted to go there. The blushing monk was good though. Already had a fridge full of that so it was no surprise to me.

Next big one I plan on hitting is Shorts. They have a great catalog of products.


----------



## dernektambura

Danish Tuborg gold....


----------



## Xrstos

Love IPAs!


----------



## fivetricks

Never seen that one. We must be from different regions.

I actually (sadly?) Know beers much better than I know smoking lol. I'll chat beer anytime with folks!

Edit: I see that's from Lawson's which makes it a North Eastern beer..is it a NEIPA? As in brewed w citra hops and very "juicy"? Or is it more of a standard IPA Brew?

This is what I'm enjoying atm.







Very delish


----------



## Xrstos

fivetricks said:


> Never seen that one. We must be from different regions.
> 
> I actually (sadly?) Know beers much better than I know smoking lol. I'll chat beer anytime with folks!
> 
> Edit: I see that's from Lawson's which makes it a North Eastern beer..is it a NEIPA? As in brewed w citra hops and very "juicy"? Or is it more of a standard IPA Brew?
> 
> This is what I'm enjoying atm.
> 
> View attachment 392653
> 
> 
> Very delish


It is called Sip of Sunshine and it is made by Lawson’s Finest Liquids which is a Vermont brewery. It’s billed as an IPA BUT AT 7.2% I would say it’s a double IPA. A hop-forward IPA. Piney, bitter hops come out the gate and cut through more of that lightly malty, citrusy sweetness. Not too bitter, not too hoppy, not too sweet. Just a perfect balance.

That Larry’s looks interesting, if I get a chance I’d would love to give it a try


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Not a big fan of Sip of Sunshine. But Alchemist and Treehouse beers, hell ya!


----------



## fivetricks

Well thanks for the info on that sip of sunshine :-) sounds like a more traditional IPA. Since New England styles have been sweeping the country, I see now more and more traditionals being labeled as "West Coast" style IPA's.

The Larry's latest is named after Bell's brewing's Larry Bell. There's a different one every year. This year is a mango passion fruit session/sour sort of ale. It's very good and reasonably priced at 7 bucks for a 4pk 16z box. Last year was a belgium style I didn't care for much.


----------



## Xrstos

Derek717 said:


> Not a big fan of Sip of Sunshine. But Alchemist and Treehouse beers, hell ya!


Cheers Derek! I agree with both of those breweries.
Love me some Heady Topper and ribs


----------



## fivetricks

Heady topper is like the most loved famous beer I've never tried. Can't find it anywhere. Cheers!


----------



## gmc2003

It's sold all over the place around here. 

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

gmc2003 said:


> It's sold all over the place around here.
> 
> Chris



You're lucky dude. Love that beer.


----------



## gmc2003

Derek717 said:


> You're lucky dude. Love that beer.



For a tiny state we have more micro-breweries per capita then anywhere else in the US. My favorite micro-brew is Switchback Ale. Although my main beer is PBR and Narragansett. 
Chris


----------



## mfatty500

I'm a having one these right now, I live in Illinois, but was working in Wisconsin over the weekend and picked it up. (we can't get it in Illinois) It's good stuff...


----------



## fivetricks

Picked these up tonight. Can't wait to try!


----------



## crazymoon

Xrstos said:


> View attachment 393214
> 
> Cheers Derek! I agree with both of those breweries.
> Love me some Heady Topper and ribs



I love Heady topper!


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Oh, I agree with both of you. Some of the craft beers are so hop heavy, that I can't finish it. I think the Germans got it right. Wheat beers and Helles during summer, Octoberfests in the fall, and Dobbelbocks and dark beers during the winter.


  I wish more small breweries would be into making lager beers.  But they take more time and if not make right can't be hidden with a pile of hops to cover up mistakes.  But I sure do enjoy Helles and Kolsch beers in the summer for sure.  Sly fox, Troegs, Appalachian all make very good examples.  The Helles from Troegs stands out for the fact they make A LOT of hoppy ales and they nailed that style.


----------



## hb99

Berettaclayshooter said:


> I wish more small breweries would be into making lager beers.  But they take more time and if not make right can't be hidden with a pile of hops to cover up mistakes.  But I sure do enjoy Helles and Kolsch beers in the summer for sure.  Sly fox, Troegs, Appalachian all make very good examples.  The Helles from Troegs stands out for the fact they make A LOT of hoppy ales and they nailed that style.



I lived in Bavaria for 9 years.  I did a lot of "liquid research".  A LOT!

I've been brewing my own since 1994.  One of my favorites, and the easiest, is a Hefe Weizen.

I also make a lot of IPAs, Fat & Tired, English Milds, Hard Cider and Mead.

I DO try to brew the limit (200 gallons) every year.  ; ' )


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Breakfast beer anyone? Tried these two a couple weeks ago. Pretty good!


----------



## banderson7474

With the hot temps, I usually drink miller light during the day b/c IPAs would probably kill me.  However when the sun goes down or I'm miller'd out, my current fav IPA is sweetwater 420.  Their brewery is near Atlanta and pretty cool place.  I like hopsecutioner too.  I think Terrapin makes that.  Excuse my spelling.


----------



## fivetricks

I have spent a good portion of this summer tearing up any beer by these guys that I can find. 

I'm a sour beer guy by nature and the stuff from these guys is next level sour and flavor. 

I try to avoid posting in this thread at least 3 times a week out of fear of what you fellas will think of me lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

fivetricks said:


> I try to avoid posting in this thread at least 3 times a week out of fear of what you fellas will think of me lol



Nothing to be ashamed of man. I love sour beers. Not sure what all you can get your hands on up there(probably some pretty good stuff) but here are a few I've bought in recent weeks and favorites. A lot of good stuff coming out of Georgia.


----------



## clifish

Had this over the weekend, nice hazy IPA with citrus notes from Radiant Pig...only sorry the restaurant only had 1 left.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Love the Hazy IPA's!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Damn, I'm digging the recent posts. So much great beer out there now.


----------



## fivetricks

That saparous looks pretty straight.

That destihl isn't too far from me. We get distro up here on their stuff anyways. I've heard about Florida being a destination for sours. If you're a serious sour guy, I'd like to draw your name in a two man secret santa this year.

You keep an untappd acct updated by chance?

Some recents anyways in the canned sour category:







I'm not a coffee guy but this one was so interesting I couldn't help but really enjoy it. Also check out "Wa Was Zat" by the same company.












	

		
			
		

		
	
 some more by these speciations guys. I'm sure that these don't get sold out of state. 

Honestly I don't end up taking a bunch of pictures of all of them these days, been logging everything on untappd for the last few months best I could. I'm at about 275 beers in the last 3 mos or so. 

I could discuss this stuff all day lol. Smoking and craft are my two hobbies!


----------



## timstalltaletav

I'm always looking for new UnTapped contacts.  Feel free to add me:  TimmysTallTaleTavern

I love drinking/talking beer and now that PA has finally relaxed its archaic bottle shop laws, I've been able to get some really great stuff.  Also, there are tons on microbreweries popping up around me, so there's starting to be some great selection.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

fivetricks said:


> That saparous looks pretty straight.
> 
> That destihl isn't too far from me. We get distro up here on their stuff anyways. I've heard about Florida being a destination for sours. If you're a serious sour guy, I'd like to draw your name in a two man secret santa this year.
> 
> You keep an untappd acct updated by chance?
> 
> Some recents anyways in the canned sour category:
> 
> View attachment 402410
> 
> 
> I'm not a coffee guy but this one was so interesting I couldn't help but really enjoy it. Also check out "Wa Was Zat" by the same company.
> 
> View attachment 402411
> 
> 
> View attachment 402412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more by these speciations guys. I'm sure that these don't get sold out of state.
> 
> Honestly I don't end up taking a bunch of pictures of all of them these days, been logging everything on untappd for the last few months best I could. I'm at about 275 beers in the last 3 mos or so.
> 
> I could discuss this stuff all day lol. Smoking and craft are my two hobbies!



That coffee sour looks interesting. I don't have an untapped account but am going to check it out. Yeah we for sure need to get a beer swap going on or something of the sort. Exchange 6 packs of local stuff.

All this talk had me thinking so I went out to my beer fridge last night to rummage around and pulled out some other ones I had on hand.
















The three taverns beers are by far the best ones I've had IMO. They are out of GA and can only buy it down there. Luckily I'm only about an hour and 20 min from the GA state line and have some family down there so I load up when I go down.

Like you said could discuss beer, smoking meat, and football all day. Too bad family, work, bills, etc....get in the way of all the fun!


----------



## gmc2003

We've got micro-brewed beers that sell for 10.00+ a bottle around here. I can get a 12 pack of PBR's or Narragansett pounders for that. 

Chris


----------



## fivetricks

Well to each their own. I'll pay 40.00 for the right bomber of the right stuff. I think of it like buying wine. That eases the purchase pain somewhat :-)

Damnit VOL! Now I'm going to my cellars to take pictures! I'm trying to make sauces today lol


----------



## fivetricks

Ok, here's some selections I grabbed on the quick for this discussion :-)







From the left: 

Boss Tweed by Old Nation. A GREAT double NEIPA. Just a pure drinker. 9. Something percent. Yum.

Larry's Latest Fruit Flight by Bells Brewing. Another one I bought multiple cases of this winter. Nice and tart, not too overbearing, which is good sometimes..a good pallet cleanser as well when cooking/tasting.

Batch 034 by Nowhere in Particular. These guys are out of Ohio. If you ever see anything by them, I suggest picking it up. They claim to never make the same beer twice and everything they make is worth your money to try, especially if your local store will let you cut up 4 packs and make singles.

The Implication by Oddside. Fantastic triple IPA. You'd never know it. Not bitter, a good bit of sweet. Year another winner by Oddside who have had a great run the last few years putting out championship level product.

Watermelon Cucumber Gose by elk brewing. These guys are smaller, they put out a few of these combo goses last and this year. Pretty solid beer.

Professor Nutterbutters.  By One Well. These guys have no distribution. I have no idea why. They're creative, solid beers that I have to drive 2 hours to buy because they only sell in house.

The third elf by Dark horse. This one was good, but sorta just meh.







Cherry Jane by Languanitas. This was my vote for beer of the year 2018. So good. I didn't see it in shelves this year and I've only got 3 bottles left of the 4 cases I bought last year. Boooooo.

Green Zebra by Founders. This one is great, especially for the price. It's about a dollar per beer. Yum.

Bourbon Barrel Aged Scotty Karate by Dark Horse. What a slugger. Regular Scotty isn't too bad, but this BBA version is hands down the best scotch ale I've ever had. They made an amaretto version too that was to die for.

Glasgow smile. I've yet to try this one.

the first elf by Dark horse. Another miss. This whole elf series was very underwhelming IMHO.

FLOAD by Bells. Oh. My. God. It so good. May end up being my 2019 beer of the year.

Bug zapper by Avery. This is a great little beer too. The picture cuts off the word "mint" so it's like zest, ginger, and mint. Really great find 







Hopslam by Bells. If you can find it (I doubt it) they brew it for one week in January. Then it's up to you to get it. Usually stores have waiting lists a mile long. That's why I drive to bells every winter to pick up my stash lol.

The two cans of prairie. Good, but forgettable.

Fruitsicle by Oddside. They had a bunch of flavors of this. They're all rock solid!

BO and Luke. I've yet to try this one too, but it was 40.00 so I'm hoping for the best!

Cafe deal bastardo. Another one yet to be opened.

Strawberry guava sour by central Waters yum, yum, yum.







Moar hopslam :-) shouldn't really be aging it, but you can only drink so many kegs in a year of a 10% beer.







Smoked blueberry cider. My brother brought this from Illinois. Haven't had it yet. Gonna he great or it's gonna be awful. Will update in two weeks!

Knickerbocker barrel aged gin. On site distillery. 2nd best gin I've ever had. Guess who makes the first best one. Them lol. I'm just out atm.

Weirbacher riserva (2016) these are amazing. I've got various years of this aging. They only get better with time.

New Holland incorrigible. Killer white sour 

HabitantiEspirutu by jolly pumpkin. These guys are wild with everything they do. Not all are winner but all are interesting!

Indra kunindra by ballast point. This is perhaps the most interesting beer I own. It tastes like the most amazing curry you've ever had. Just a knockout. This one is a few years old. Prob age it another few.

Maple oak dragons milk reserve. Haven't had this one yet, but all the other "reserve" series in the dragon milk line are great. Even flagship dragons milk is no slouch.

Straight outta tha wood Wild ale and Sour brown. The wild ale I've had. Tastes like sour and wood. If you don't do sours that doesn't sound good, but if you do, you know how good that is.

Terrapin gose. I'm sure this one is just another gose, but hey, it was free.







White wine barrel aged sour wench by ballast point. This is a classy girl. Sour beer meets white wine. Hell of an intersection!!

Whiskey barrel aged Cherry Stout by Bells. 35.00 a 4 pk. Very good. Aging this one.

Cinnamon roll by southern tier. If you like cinnamon like I do, this one is a winner for sure.

nut Bandit by Oddside. A true hazel nut brown. Yum, yum, yum. I love nut beer, spruce beer, all that kind of stuff.

Prarie grass series by Bells. This is the 2nd in the series. A plum sour. Not too shabby at all.

Duchesses cherry. This is an import. Flemish I believe? Tastes like montmorency cherries in a bottle. Living in Michigan, we have a particular confess for that type of cherry.







Here gose nuthin by destihl. One of many flavors in their wild sour series. They're all damn good, this one is my favorite.

M43 tart strawberry by old Nation. A limited release version of their wildly popular m43 NEIPA. TBH, we had this on draft at the brewery and it was a showstopper. It def loses something in the can. Had to shake down 6 of my craft beer store contacts to find a case of it. But isn't the hunt just as fun as the kill?

Xalapa by one well. Their flagship beer. A jalapeno blond. Killer beer with smoked meat.

Peachy pom pom by shorts. Awesome peach sour. Those can be hard to find. 

Raspberry hibiscus dragons milk reserve. This one would be awesome if all the others in the series weren't even more awesome lol.

Banana coconut dragons milk reserve. The number one (IMHO) beer in this series. Just perfection. Gets better as it warms. They almost had to carry me out of the brewery after a long night finished off by this one.

Internet dating by shorts. Another cucumber killer. Had this at a tap takeover featuring test brews last year  and had to wait 8 months for them to bottle it!






Finally a couple out of an aging area I keep. The riserva is a 2015 as is the smoked Porter. This is my 2015 box. I have some of those smoked Porter's dating as far back as 2005. They really don't hit their shine until about 10 years. I'm gonna open one of the 05s next year at 15 years, I'll have 2 left after that. Gonna do 20 then finally 25 years. Can't wait.


Ok, WHEW. I'm going to stop now. My thumbs are a bit tired. More at some point later!!


----------



## fivetricks

timstalltaletav said:


> I'm always looking for new UnTapped contacts.  Feel free to add me:  TimmysTallTaleTavern
> 
> I love drinking/talking beer and now that PA has finally relaxed its archaic bottle shop laws, I've been able to get some really great stuff.  Also, there are tons on microbreweries popping up around me, so there's starting to be some great selection.



Added! (My name is fivetricks on there as well)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

fivetricks said:


> Ok, WHEW. I'm going to stop now. My thumbs are a bit tired. More at some point later!!



Damn man I'm impressed! Hell of a collection you got there! Im gonna have to get on the ball and start building up my inventory. I drink all kinds of other domestic beers too because hey can only buy so many $12+ 6 packs lol. The grocery stores and liquor stores around here are starting to carry more stuff and bigger selections which is nice although I've only seen a couple you posted around this area.


----------



## fivetricks

Do you guys have ABC stores down there or like total wine or something similar? I'm not sure how TEN handles beer sales.

Also; the inventory is quite down atm atm don't get me wrong. I smash way more Coors banquets and even keystone ices than I do craft. After all, we cant drink craft all the time. Hell I'd be broke!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

fivetricks said:


> Do you guys have ABC stores down there or like total wine or something similar? I'm not sure how TEN handles beer sales.
> 
> Also; the inventory is quite down atm atm don't get me wrong. I smash way more Coors banquets and even keystone ices than I do craft. After all, we cant drink craft all the time. Hell I'd be broke!



We have a Total Wine that's about 30 minutes from my house...been open a couple years. Hate to admit I have never been there. Need to get over there one weekend. Just polished off a case of miller light yesterday guess I gotta stop on my way home today and re-stock!


----------



## fivetricks

We don't have any mega Marts like total up here. I've been to a couple in the south, they're killer


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Been in the mood for Yuengling Lager lately, so picked up a 12 pack of cans earlier. That is one heck of a beer for the price. I love my IPAs and stouts, but this is a beer I'm planning to always have in the fridge for a change of pace.


----------



## fivetricks

I always keep some banquets in the fridge for just that reason :-)

You actually can't get Yuengling in Michigan. Therefore it has sort of a cult following


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 said:


> Been in the mood for Yuengling Lager lately, so picked up a 12 pack of cans earlier. That is one heck of a beer for the price. I love my IPAs and stouts, but this is a beer I'm planning to always have in the fridge for a change of pace.



Better in the bottle in my book.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

HalfSmoked said:


> Better in the bottle in my book.
> 
> Warren



Warren, my friend, that is myth. I like cans because they are easier to dispose of.


----------



## fivetricks

I also prefer cans. Craft or otherwise. If it's in a bottle I pour it into a glass


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

You cant get Yeungling in Michigan? Wow never knew that. For the price it is way better than say Budweiser or MGD. I can get the tall boys 10 for $10 here. Good for TN domestic beer prices!


----------



## fivetricks

Michigan has unique and interesting distribution laws to say the least.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You cant get Yeungling in Michigan? Wow never knew that. For the price it is way better than say Budweiser or MGD. I can get the tall boys 10 for $10 here. Good for TN domestic beer prices!



I actually looked yesterday and it appears Yuengling is only in 21 states.


----------



## BigW.

Yuengling is one of my favorites.  Unfortunately I do not live in one of the 21 states.  It is inching closer to NE but still at least 2 states away.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Happy to be in one of the states that have it. Bottles no problem just recycle.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Derek717 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mfatty500

No Yuengling in Illinois either, Indiana is the closest


----------



## Braz

mfatty500 said:


> No Yuengling in Illinois either, Indiana is the closest


We just got it a year or so ago. It is my current favorite.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Having a Yuengling Lager right now. Really might be the best domestic beer for the price.


----------



## fivetricks

Got to try this on draught tonight. Have 2 bombers of it in the beer fridge already, but wanted a preview. 

Very very good Porter. It takes quite a bit for me to rate a beer north of 4.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

fivetricks said:


> View attachment 409714
> 
> 
> Got to try this on draught tonight. Have 2 bombers of it in the beer fridge already, but wanted a preview.
> 
> Very very good Porter. It takes quite a bit for me to rate a beer north of 4.



Sounds great! Gave you a toast lol.


----------



## fivetricks

Yeah, I'm bad at toasting. Makes me a bad untappd friend :-(plus I'm jealous of your numbers!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Derek717 said:


> Having a Yuengling Lager right now. Really might be the best domestic beer for the price.



What does say a 24 pack of yeungling cost you up in PA?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

SmokinVOLfan said:


> What does say a 24 pack of yeungling cost you up in PA?



Depends on the store. I have seen cans $17-25 a case.


----------



## ravenclan

SmokinVOLfan said:


> What does say a 24 pack of yeungling cost you up in PA?



I know down in Georgia it was $21.95 a case. visiting the daughter and grandkids, my son in law and I drank a weeks worth of it, wife was not happy!

Wish it would come here to Oklahoma!!


----------



## hoity toit

Derek717 said:


> Since we are all here because we love to smoke different foods, I figured this would be a cool thread. What beer(s) do you enjoy when you are smoking and/eating BBQ?
> 
> Can't say I've paired beer and BBQ just yet and I haven't been outside much while smoking since it's been cold, but I can see myself enjoying a few of Sierra Nevada's Hazy Little Things this Summer while smoking meat.
> 
> Excited to see what you all post.


COLD


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Derek717 said:


> Depends on the store. I have seen cans $17-25 a case.





ravenclan said:


> I know down in Georgia it was $21.95 a case. visiting the daughter and grandkids, my son in law and I drank a weeks worth of it, wife was not happy!
> 
> Wish it would come here to Oklahoma!!



I can get a case here for about $23 which isn't terrible considering its the same price as miller, coors, bud, etc...you ever drink the yeungling light? Not bad either


----------



## ravenclan

SmokinVOLfan said:


> you ever drink the yeungling light? Not bad either



Yes I have. I do like it but the traditional Lager and the Black and Tan are my favorite.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder

I'm good with several Ice Cold Miller High Life in a Bottle


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I can get a case here for about $23 which isn't terrible considering its the same price as miller, coors, bud, etc...you ever drink the yeungling light? Not bad either



Another couple beers that are great for the price $15-17/case here in PA are Genesee Oktoberfest and Genesee Bock.


----------



## timstalltaletav

I'm spoiled...  My office is 2 blocks from Yuengling Brewery.  I've enjoyed more than my share of every flavor of Yuengling over the years.

Chesterfield is still my favorite but I have to say their limited release Hershey Chocolate Porter this year is pretty tasty.  I've been shipping it out of state to many friends.


----------



## Crunch1224

I make a nice Imperial ale at around 10% ABV.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Crunch1224 said:


> I make a nice Imperial ale at around 10% ABV.



Do you share?


----------



## john2211

Interesting post! The real taste of food is when you have a glass of wine with it. The combination of good food and Japanese plum wine takes the wining and dining experience to another level. One again, I loved your post a lot. Thank you for posting all this.


----------



## ozzz

Moosehead Lager is my  beer for BBQ.  But I love to try new  craft beers all the time.
Cheers
OZZZ


----------



## fivetricks

Had this the other night with a bit of thick cut pastrami. It was excellent. Make sure to read the abv on the back


----------



## bigfurmn

DrewJ said:


> Looks like I can get it here. I'll add it to my list of beer to look for on my next run to the liquor store. Thanks!



Should check out Bald Man Brewing in Eagan for good IPAs. Right now depending on your zip code they will even deliver growlers to you!Psyco-Delic Haze is my favorite.


----------



## bigfurmn

I have two favorite beers... Cold and Free. I haven't come across a beer that I wont try at least once. Goose Island  Bourbon County or Surely (semi-local brewery) Darkness for winter. Summer beer usually a lighter IPA or summer ale. Summit, Dog Fish Head, Leinenkugel, just to name a few.


----------



## tritowner

Braz said:


> Yuengling, from Pennsylvania, recently became available here in Indiana and their Traditional Lager has become my new favorite beer.


that's a good one!


----------



## tritowner

Rings Я Us said:


> Franz Joseph
> Tubelbier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360284
> View attachment 360285


das gut!


----------



## chef jimmyj

STRAUB only has this out for a few months, but this is my favorite Märzen August through the Fall months...JJ


----------



## Majja13

COLD.  Actually i am partial to Pale Ales and IPAs mostly.  But recently i brewed a batch of Scottish Amber that was quite good.


----------



## bbqjefff

I have drank so many beers while smoking meat. I would end up feeling like shit at the end of the day, just exhausted. My wife's uncle turned me on to Michelob Ultra and that doesn't really get me drunk at all so at the end of the day, I feel fine. So Michelob Ultra is my new bbq beer.


----------



## RoadRunner18

I'll have a Blue Moon Draught, Thank You!  Didn't know they still made Hamms.  Can't find it in these parts.


----------



## sandyut

how did I miss this.  

A very cold beer!

I like most and just about all beers and like a variety.  So the fav of the day changes every afternoon about 4


----------



## Murdy

Braz said:


> Yuengling, from Pennsylvania, recently became available here in Indiana and their Traditional Lager has become my new favorite beer.


I tried Yuengling on a trip back east in January.  Brought a case home with me, should have brought 10.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

Any one of these will do for now. Next month? It’ll be a different lineup.


----------



## bill1

If someone else is out cooking?  I'll have a nice IPA, thanks, with Pliny the Elder being the standard.  If I'm the one out cooking in the heat, I want it ice cold and going down quick and easy.  Rolling Rock gets the job done.


----------



## Nightstalker

All depends on the time of year for me.  During the warmer months I prefer a lighter brew, Sam Adams Porch Rocker or Summer Ale style.  Come the cooler months, definetly Belgians ales along the lines of Ommegang Three Philosophers or Gulden Draak Ale.  They are slightly heavier, but so full of flavor.  Think holiday seasonal offerings like SA Winter.


----------



## ddow229

I am a homebrewer and think I make some good drinking beer but with bbq, i prefer something that does not take the emphasis away from the meat. I like PBR as it is a lighter flavored beer that accentuates the flavors, not over power.


----------

